# Did ARC ever sell a rad with integrated oil cooler?



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, I just need some advice from Japanese part experts.

I've just seen a used radiator that has an integrated oil cooler on one end. 

Basically the oil cooler is neatly built into the radiator core, it's all a 1-piece assembly.

My friend says that this is a rare item made by ARC.

Can anyone confirm whether this is a ARC part please?


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't recall any radiators with built in oil coolers from ARC to be honest... What was the top of the range radiator from ARC for the RB26? Was it the SMC55?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nismo did.

I had one on mine till a brush with a fence put pay to that....

Edit, Sorry, Nismo had a Oil cooler integrated with a A/C Rad.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi its not by ARC but by another manufacturer i know which one you mean


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some Stageas also have a rad with integrated oil cooler on them as standard


----------



## RBJETT (Oct 3, 2011)

youll find that oil cooler in the rad is for the auto trans. my RSV stag has one as well as what looks like a factory trans oil cooler infront of the radiator too


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

PWR do some great ones and can custom make to order, I'm looking at getting one with the oil & power steering to clean up a lot of unnecessary stuff as well as improve water & oil cooling.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are the pics. 

Is this design as efficient as the normal separate oil cooler in front of the rad?

I'm thinking of using this integrated design to save space so that I can fit a small accusump in place of the current oil cooler.

Thanks.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think does something like that too. Not sure on the details but I think there was one installed on Stealth Bomber...


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

That looks like a damn good idea. I know a lot of modern cars have this now, Hyundai being one of them. The only issue is if there's a problem in the part and the two fluids mix as is common in Hyundai's mainly because they're cheapily made and so damn fragile! I can't imagine these being cheapily made for the GTR's. I'd be ineterested in one thats for sure, kills two birds with one stone :thumbsup:

Edit:

I've just done a bit of searching, and as Al has said the Stealth Bomber was fitted with a 90mm radiator with intergrated heat exchanger:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/69822-my-r-i-p-s-rb30-build-13.html#post716816


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Min-e, so the way that it works is that the radiator coolant cools the engine oil as well?

However, I also see the drawback you mentioned as in the case of a leak, mixing of the 2 fluids can be catastrophic! :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah thats a totally different design to the japanese brand i mentioned before


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

matty32 said:


> ah thats a totally different design to the japanese brand i mentioned before


Would you possibly have some pictures?


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

I would stay clear of that for a few reasons...

1.) GT-R's when modified are known for over heating.. Especially on the track. My old shops R34 had multiple oil coolers and a second radiator like an S4. 

2.) Thats to big of an oil cooler from the looks of it.. You might need to fill that thing up with 2-3 quarts of oil. That alone would mean you would have to beat the hell out of the car to get the oil to running temperatures.

3.) The leaking issues between the two chambers could be an issue, but also remember that these liquids run at MUCH different temperatures so there will be a transfer of heat to the cooler side, being the coolant side.


----------



## RBJETT (Oct 3, 2011)

Most oil cooler kits (for engine oil anyway) have a thermostat built in so you dont need to work it hard to get it to operating temp


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

Really that dam Greddy 1 I got sure the heck didnt come with 1.. Had to block half the oil cooler for normal driving.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats the one i was talking about


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the HKS oil cooler thats mounted on the passenger side wing with a bracket that holds it in with a cold air feed from the passenger side indicator light grill.

I would rather have the one i have than one thats stuck near the Rad and the Engine due to heat transfer.


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

matty32 said:


> thats the one i was talking about


Looks awesome  Is that oil cooler a liquid to air design because I don't see it having a core? Or is integrated into the rad?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Its an oil cooler

shame no one wanted it, i posted it up for £400 delivered


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

crazydave3000 said:


> Looks awesome  Is that oil cooler a liquid to air design because I don't see it having a core? Or is integrated into the rad?


The oil cooler uses the water from the rad to cool the oil. From what I've read into these they do work with reports saying that when used on track the water temps keep at 95ºc with the oil temp. fluctuating depending on how hard the car is being driven, this is not on a Skyline by the way. A lot of people seem to use them where there's not enough space to fit a traditional air cooled oil cooler. Laminova are the main people to pioneer this design of heat exchangers from what I've found...

James


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Sub Boy said:


> Nismo did.
> 
> I had one on mine till a brush with a fence put pay to that....
> 
> Edit, Sorry, Nismo had a Oil cooler integrated with a A/C Rad.


Do you have a part #? 





RBJETT said:


> Most oil cooler kits (for engine oil anyway) have a thermostat built in so you dont need to work it hard to get it to operating temp


+1
I had a [uninstalled] air cooled Setrab core and MOCAL sandwich for my 350z. The Mocal sandwich had a built in thermostat that opens after a certain oil temp. 




Min-e said:


> The oil cooler uses the water from the rad to cool the oil. From what I've read into these they do work with reports saying that when used on track the water temps keep at 95ºc with the oil temp. fluctuating depending on how hard the car is being driven, this is not on a Skyline by the way. A lot of people seem to use them where there's not enough space to fit a traditional air cooled oil cooler. Laminova are the main people to pioneer this design of heat exchangers from what I've found...
> 
> James


Those Laminova heat exchangers look like they attach to the radiator. For a second I thought it they manufactured whole radiators to replace the stock one.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes they did, i have one on my car


----------



## nitro_g (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey new to this forum From NZ recently bought a BNR32 was trying to search this exact same thing with this exact radiator/oil cooler cant find any significant marking on the thing so i was too raising the question but the original owner in japan did tell me it was a genuine ARC radiator, which is easy to believe considering he had also fitted a full ARC 4" Titanium exhaust which is not cheap that is just sex if i may add haha.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

They used to but not anymore try Pwr in Oz.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158501-december-specials.html


I still have this!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

signalr32 said:


> I would stay clear of that for a few reasons...
> 
> Thats to big of an oil cooler from the looks of it.. You might need to fill that thing up with 2-3 quarts of oil. That alone would mean you would have to beat the hell out of the car to get the oil to running temperatures.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitro_g (Sep 6, 2012)

If anyone can find any more info part Number #A950202 ARC part number.


----------

